# MT3 vs MT3e



## DMorf (3 mo ago)

I'm about to make a purchase on an LS. My requirements are that it have some weight to it, above 3500 lbs, and have a FEL capacity above 2k lbs. I'll be doing mostly bucket work, grading with a box, and plowing snow. I've run smaller tractors quite a bit for these tasks, and I always wish I was using a heavier tractor. HP isn't something I'm too concerned about.

I've narrowed it down to either an MT345HE or an MT342H. I mainly would like to hear what anyone knows about the basic differences between these two are. I know the FEL 342h has a little more FEL capacity, weighs a little more, and it has some more creature comforts standard and has remotes in the rear standard. Is there a big difference in the build of tractors though. Does the 345HE have a significantly lighter frame? Less durable transmission/axles?


----------

